
Tech giants to be targeted by laws to help police access encrypted data - femto
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-06-06/tech-and-telco-terror-laws-to-be-presented-in-weeks/9839500
======
PredictorY
When strong commercial encryption becomes illegal, two things will happen: 1.
Criminals and terrorists will construct their own strong encryption (anyone
can buy books explaining how to do this from Amazon, and any competent
programmer can do it) and 2. China, Russia and organized crime will penetrate
the weakened commercial encryption.

~~~
beepbeepbeep1
"When strong commercial encryption becomes illegal"... criminals and
terrorists will continue doing illegal things. They will not say "oh shit,
encryption is illegal I better stop and be good now".

